# Looking Ahead At 2006 Draft



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ok, lets break down this roster...

*Point Guard * 1. Sebastion Telfair 2. Steve Blake 3. Jarrett Jack

*Shooting Guard* 1. Juan Dixon 2. Martell Webster 3. Charles Smith 4. Sergei Monia

*Small Forward* 1. Darius Miles 2. Travis Outlaw 3. Viktor Khryapa 4. Ruben Patterson

*Power Forward * 1. Zach Randolph

*Center* 1. Joel Pryzbilla 2. Theo Ratliff 3. Ha Seung-Jin 4. Nedzad Sinanovic


Ok, so its obvious that we need to draft a backup PF. But, we should not use our own 1st rounder to address that need. We have the Detroit 1st rounder and our own 2nd rounder to use for a backup PF. I think we will finish ahead of only Atlanta, Charlotte, Toronto & NO. So that means likley a pick in the range of 1-8. We dont have any real urgent needs, unless Joel leaves. But even if he does leave, their are no spectacular centers in this draft. The top center on NBADraft.net's list is David Padgett. With a pick that high, its no use drafting a C just if Joel leaves. We should look at the best player avaliable, outside the positions PG and PF. Here are the top 8 guys I would want. 

1. Rudy Gay SF Yes, another SF. But Gay is so versatile he can move between SG, SF and PF. Maby even PG. Simply to good to pass up. He is still developing, and this year the team is basically going to be carried by him. I think he is twice the player Marvin Williams is. If you wanna compare stats...
Gay- 28.8mpg, 11.8ppg, 5.4rpg, 1.5apg, .8spg, 1.9bpg, .46FG, .46 3PT(28-60)
Marvin- 22.2mpg, 11.3ppg, 6.6rpg, .7apg, 1.1spg, .5bpg, .51FG, .43 3PT(19-44)
I think that Gay shows more stats across the board. This might just be beacuse I think Williams didnt deserve to go #2 over Chris Paul. But Gay is the real deal, hopefully we can find a way to get him. He has the "superstar" potential that few players have. 

2. Josh Boone C A big body that can play good D. Boone isnt gonna be a 20ppg player, but I could see him getting 10 and 10 for most of his career. He is tough, can rebound well and block alot of shots. Has no offense at all. To be honest, he kinda reminds me of Joel. Idealy, we could ship out Theo and have a Boone/Joel tandem. But more likley a Theo/Boone tandem would happen, as I fear Pryz may walk. 
04/05 Stats- 12.4ppg, 8.4rpg, 1.2apg, .6spg, 2.9bpg, 29mpg

3. Tiago Splitter PF/C I think he is overhyped. He will be a player, but #1 overall pick? No way. I just can see him going first. He can play some simple offense, and has a beastly NBA body. His D is also quit good. But he isnt really explosive and cant take over a game. 
04/05 Stats- 8.7ppg, 4.3rpg, 1.1apg, .7spg, .6bpg, 19.3mpg

4. Shelden Williams C Kevin Duckworth anyone? Shelden is underrated imo. Hes huge. Real huge. He also as a decent little jumper, ad is very tough. He would compliment Joel very well at C. I think he will translate into a Boozer type guy. 
04/05 Stats- 15.5ppg, 11.2rpg, .9apg, 1.3spg, 3.7bpg, 33.3mpg

5. Andrea Bargnani SF/PF Very hyped. I doubt he goes top 3 like some sites say, as euro stock has fallen. But he is a tall, Dirk like shooter. In Euroleague Top 16 he had two breakout games(Really the only games he got to play in). 11 points(2/3 3PT) in 11 minutes w/ 3 rebounds and 2 steals. Other game had him get 12 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block in 16 minutes. In the other game he got PT, he grabbed 7 boards in 13 minutes w/ 6 points. 

6. LaMarcus Aldridge PF/C Reminds me of tyson chandler, with less physical gifts. I think he can develop into a Chandler type player, with a better and softer touch. Marcus Camby mixed with Chandler is a good comparison I think. 
04/05 Stats- 9.9ppg, 5.9rpg, .9apg, 1.1spg, 1.5bpg, 22.2mpg

7. Ronnie Brewer SG Ya, we just drafted a SG. But Brewer may be too good to turn down. He reminds me of Joe Johnson. Shoots nearly 50% from the field and 40% from downtown. Also is a great passer, some call him a PG/SG. And he is 6'7. 
04/05 Stats- 16.2ppg, 4.8rpg, 3.4apg, 2.5spg, .5bpg

8. Adam Morrison SG/SF Another guy that would not help the log jam at SG and SF. But may bee simply too good. I think he has some great leadership qualities, and I bet he and Telfair could become our teams new leaders and go-to-guys possibly. Im not quite a believer that Morrison is the next coming of Larry Legend, but he does shoot a great % and have some great intangables. 
04/05 Stats- 19ppg, 5.5rpg, 2.8apg, .6spg, .5bpg


With the Detroit 1st rounder, I think there are the top choices.

1. Torin Francis
2. JJ Redick
3. Taj Gray
4. Nick Fazekas
5. Paul Davis
6. Kosta Perovic
7. Matt Haryasz
8. Vladimir Veermeenko
9. Shannon Brown
10. Merza Begic


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It's tough to tell what our roster really needs... if Webster or Outlaw can step into the 2 guard spot, we have young talent at every position save center. If only Oden were in this draft, this would be a much clearer thread 

I think that we should simply take the best player available. Whether that's going to be Gay or someone else, I'm not sure, but until/unless our prospects start to show a pecking order at the swing spots I don't think I know what would be best.

Ed O.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, somebody's got a lot of time on their hands....it's September!


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

It's also hard to say where we will end up in the draft this year. Off the top of my head I'm thinking Toronto, Atlanta, New Orleans and Charlotte should all be worse than us. There's also a number of teams that are either real shaky or one injury away from being awful. So unless we get lucky in the lottery again we're looking at somewhere from 5-10. 

Either way the best player available approach is probably the wisest choice. In theory the only thing this team is missing in the long run is another big man. But drafting a big man in the 5-10 range is begging to get a bust. Historically any big man worth his salt is taken in the top 5 and somewhere down the line between 5-20 there's another one or two big men that end up being starter quality. 

If that big man just happens to be who you think is the top guy available, so be it, draft the guy. But we don't wanna do the silly thing that most other NBA teams do and ignore the quality back court players available just because we think we already have a long term starter at that position.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

I live in CT and see all uconn games even though im not a fan. Gay will be a star and will be our pick if we get in the top 2. I really think we will finally solve our shooting woes with this kid. Boone will be a career backup......or maybe a starter on a bad team but he has no heart...very lazy and will never reach his potential. Come to think of it.....nash will probaly draft him lol. Also Boone cant shoot for crap, including Free throws. Best thing about him is his defense/blocking shots/rebounder.

Honestly if Gay is there when we pick...we cant pass. Hes nasty.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> I live in CT and see all uconn games even though im not a fan. Gay will be a star and will be our pick if we get in the top 2. I really think we will finally solve our shooting woes with this kid. Boone will be a career backup......or maybe a starter on a bad team but he has no heart...very lazy and will never reach his potential.*Come to think of it.....nash will probaly draft him lol. *Also Boone cant shoot for crap, including Free throws. Best thing about him is his defense/blocking shots/rebounder.


yah, because nash's history with the Trail Blazers, is a history of drafting players with no heart and who will never reach their potential. I mean, if Telfair and Viktor aren't two of the laziest players with no heart, I don't who is.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

mixum you do know that nash was the lead scout for the spurs right?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NO MORE SWINGMEN PLEASE!!!! We just drafted Webster, let's find out what he can do first, and not to mention Outlaw is pretty much a lottery type pick because he is young and will be hte future at the 2/3 for this team. DMiles is also very young. If we get the top pick, we trade it for whatever, but we don't need Rudy Gay..unless the team finds ways to deal like 3/4 of our swingmen.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mixum said:


> I live in CT and see all uconn games even though im not a fan. Gay will be a star and will be our pick if we get in the top 2. I really think we will finally solve our shooting woes with this kid. Boone will be a career backup......or maybe a starter on a bad team but he has no heart...very lazy and will never reach his potential. Come to think of it.....nash will probaly draft him lol. Also Boone cant shoot for crap, including Free throws. Best thing about him is his defense/blocking shots/rebounder.
> 
> Honestly if Gay is there when we pick...we cant pass. Hes nasty.


Watch, we'll draft Gay and you'll be on here quickly saying how we messed up and should have drafted Boone....

[strike]Mixum, I can see right through you and I've never even met you....petty yet predictable...[/strike]


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we should draft a pf or pf/c


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Best available player is who Portland should nab, I don't care about a need with this draft, you need talent if your a top 3 pick, which Portland could very well be.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

There's no way Morrison should go that high. I'm a big Zags fan and even I think that he's at best a late first rounder.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

IMO saying you wouldn't take Rudy because we have too many Swingmen...Kinda like Passing on Jordan because we already had a SG (Sorry to dredge the past). IF you think Rudy Gay is gonig top be the next super stud and he's on the board you tak him, and move the other guys to fill around him.

Personally I am likeing the sounds of Lamarcus Aldridge, I've kinda been keeping an eye on him for 2 years or so now. Sounds like he and Zach could either Compliment each other or He could be part of a 3 man rotation in the 4 and 5 zone.

Kinda Too early to really Call now, but if it wasn't and I was going into the War Room mY depth Chart would look like this.

Rudy Gay
Lamarcus Aldridge
Tiago Splitter
Andrea Bargnani
Josh Boone


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> There's no way Morrison should go that high. I'm a big Zags fan and even I think that he's at best a late first rounder.


You don't realize what you've just done.....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> mixum you do know that nash was the lead scout for the spurs right?


What?

Ed O.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> NO MORE SWINGMEN PLEASE!!!!


It's thinking like this that ends up with situations like the 98 draft where guys like Kandi and LaFrentz are taken in the top three while players like Vince Carter, Larry Hughes, Dirk Nowitzki and Paul Pierce are still available.

When you suck as bad as we do (or any team in the lottery does) you've gotta go with the best player available. Anything else has been proven time and time again to be silly.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

ebott said:


> It's thinking like this that ends up with situations like the 98 draft where guys like Kandi and LaFrentz are taken in the top three while players like Vince Carter, Larry Hughes, Dirk Nowitzki and Paul Pierce are still available.
> 
> When you suck as bad as we do (or any team in the lottery does) you've gotta go with the best player available. Anything else has been proven time and time again to be silly.


Oh, I dunno. I mean, what a pain it would've been to have had a log jam at SG back with Clyde, Jordan, and wasn't Kiki on that team at the time, too? It's always best to draft based on need, whatever and whoever you've already got on your roster. Best player? We don't need no stinkin' best player.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Take the best player available. That should *always * be the strategy during the draft.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> You don't realize what you've just done.....


Made a post on a board populated by older men and high schoolers?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Made a post on a board populated by older men and high schoolers?


That makes it sound so... degenerate. 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> There's no way Morrison should go that high. I'm a big Zags fan and even I think that he's at best a late first rounder.


Funny that you think that way...

Because just about every pro scout thinks otherwise....

Offensively the man is unstoppable at the college level and his defense isn't horrible....He will be a lock in the top 5.....guaranteed.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Funny that you think way...
> 
> Because just about every pro scout thinks otherwise....
> 
> Offensively the man is unstoppable at the college level and his defense isn't horrible....He will be a lock in the top 5.....guaranteed.


I'll put money on it, he won't be a top 5 pick, unless he really blows away the competition in the workouts.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> I'll put money on it, he won't be a top 5 pick, unless he really blows away the competition in the workouts.


The Naismith award he's going to recieve this year will be enough to make him a lock in the top 5...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Naismith award he's going to recieve this year will be enough to make him a lock in the top 5...


Funny, it wasn't enough for Shane Battier or Calbert Chaney to be top 5 picks... but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Mixum, I can see right through you and I've never even met you....petty yet predictable...


Mr. Pot, say hello to Mr. Kettle... I'm sure none of us could have predicted you'd be belittling posts that don't agree with your broken record takes on Morrison. The Naismith award??? remind me how Adam fared in the All-American voting last year, or maybe you can explain why he wasn't picked for this club...

http://www.usabasketball.com/men/2005/05_mtrials_u21_roster.html

I think it's most likely that Joel will be leaving, but even if he doesn't, the club's biggest needs are for another quality big. While I'm a proponent of drafting the best player available, it's ideal if need and the BPA philosophy point to the same guy. I don't know if that holds true here and obviously there is a lot to be determined yet, but the undergrad I'm most intrigued by is Aldridge. His size and game is sort of like Sheed's in that he's able to guard most 4s and 5s and he's got a pretty jumper that allows him to be productive outside the paint on offense. 

He was dinged up his frosh year at Texas, but I've seen enough moments to be impressed. Check him out this season.

STOMP


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

My plan.

I see lots of lotto balls with the Blazer's name on them next summer.

The Blazers most pressing roster needs are first a Star player, and second another big to go with Zach (Theo is too old and Joel is likely gone soon).

If the Blazers win the Lotto, draft Rudy Gay. Groom him to be our "star". Keep Telfair to run the show, Webster to keep the floor spread with his deep shooting, Zach to man the paint. Everybody else is on the block for the right price, namely, a decent 7 foot enforcer.

Don't win the lottery in 2006? End up with a pick in the 4 through 8 range? Get rid of it. Engineer a trade with one of the botton tier teams in the NBA - Atlanta, New Orleans, Charlotte, Toronto. Send them our 2006 pick plus one of our dozen Small Forwards, for their UNrestricted 2007 pick.

There is always some GM that thinks they can vault out of the lottery if they have 2 lotto picks, a free player, and some cap space to lure a key free agent.

They are betting the quick infusion of talent will get them into the playoffs and save their *** from getting canned. We are betting they find a way to screw things up - again - and we get extra lotto balls for 2007. 2006-2007 season will be tough on the Blazers. We lose Joel. No blue chip rookie is added. No cap space to sign a free agent. We are in the lotto again.

With all those lotto balls, and the luck of the Irish, the Blazers win the 2007 lottery and draft Greg Oden. Woo Hoo! My brilliant plan has succeeded. We have our needed Center AND a star. Telfair and Webster complete the essential core for the Blazers bright shinning future.

If we don't luck out and win the 2007 lotto? Ummmm. Ummmm. There is supposed to be a plan B?

Brownie you are doing a heck of a job. 
Thank you Mr. Allen. And its Masbee, not Brownie.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Mr. Pot, say hello to Mr. Kettle... I'm sure none of us could have predicted you'd be belittling posts that don't agree with your broken record takes on Morrison. The Naismith award??? remind me how Adam fared in the All-American voting last year, or maybe you can explain why he wasn't picked for this club...
> 
> http://www.usabasketball.com/men/2005/05_mtrials_u21_roster.html
> 
> ...



Tell me where I was belittling a post that didn't agree with me...

[strike]Mr. Smarty actually if you knew what you were talking about you[/strike] would of realized that Adam did make the Under 21 team but turned it down, because he made it the year before....Kinda similar to a superstar in the NBA, turning down the All-Star game.....Sure, Adam didn't make the All-America team as a SOPHOMORE, but neither did any other sophomore....Nice attempts at trying to "belittle" Morrison however....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> My plan.
> 
> I see lots of lotto balls with the Blazer's name on them next summer.
> 
> ...


I think you bring up some excellent points. I also gotta add to it though that I doubt anyteam truely plans for 2 drafts from now as far as posturing on team performance to be there. 1 year, maybe, but I doubt 2 years.

I'm kinda gussing that this year will be a feel it out year, By the deadline they will have a better feel as to which pieces they have now that will fit best into future plans. Most of the Pieces when combined with a pick in the range our 1st will be this year could yiled a fairly nice return, unless of courese we land #1 and we absolutely keep that one.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Sure, Adam didn't make the All-America team as a SOPHOMORE, but neither did any other sophomore....


You mean other than Andrew Bogut? And Chris Paul?

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Tell me where I was belittling a post that didn't agree with me...


if belittling doesn't sit right with you try disagreeing on for size. Regardless, there are few things as predictable on this board as you sticking up for Adam ad nausium. In this respect, you calling anyone predictable and petty is a classic Pot/Kettle dynamic IMO.



> *bleep* you would of realized that Adam did make the Under 21 team but turned it down, because he made it the year before....Kinda similar to a superstar in the NBA, turning down the All-Star game.....Sure, Adam didn't make the All-America team as a SOPHOMORE, but neither did any other sophomore....Nice attempts at trying to "belittle" Morrison however....


did I try to belittle Morrison or did I ask a question? I don't obsess on him and follow his every move so I asked someone who does. All I know is that he wasn't on the club... did he really turn it down or are you just presuming he did? You do know that sensational frosh Rudy Gay was availble for this years club right? Maybe Adam didn't want to play 2nd fiddle... btw, Rudy is my pick for POY.

As far as Adam not making the All-American team as a Soph, in addition to the guys EdO listed, fellow Soph and WAC member Nick Fazekas did garner an honerable mention for the team... I know you know this so why you are setting up this Sophmore crutch stuff in your argument is a headscratcher.

STOMP


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

STOMP said:


> did I try to belittle Morrison or did I ask a question? I don't obsess on him and follow his every move so I asked someone who does.


:laugh:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> if belittling doesn't sit right with you try disagreeing on for size. Regardless, there are few things as predictable on this board as you sticking up for Adam ad nausium. In this respect, you calling anyone predictable and petty is a classic Pot/Kettle dynamic IMO.


Its almost as predictable as the thread after thread I've had to read of you continually starting arguments with Talkhard....

In fact I don't think you ever engage in positive chat, its usually you bringing in some kind sarcastic junk to try and make the other poster look like an idiot or bring them down....If thats how you get your jollies than so be it...



> did he really turn it down or are you just presuming he did? You do know that sensational frosh Rudy Gay was availble for this years club right? Maybe Adam didn't want to play 2nd fiddle... btw, Rudy is my pick for POY.


Yes, I know for a fact he turned it down....We'll see who wins POY, obviously we don't agree and its not worth arguing about because the season hasn't even started....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> You mean other than Andrew Bogut? And Chris Paul?
> 
> Ed O.


You're right, I totally forgot about them...


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

How about this....

I'm seein lots of mock drafts that have Adam between 3 and 7. Let's say we some how end up with the 7th pick and Adam is still available. Do we take him? Is it a no brainer or would there be other guys that people would claim are better than Adam that would be available?

On the real topic the guy I'm tryin to not get too excited about is LaMarcus Aldridge. Like Stomp said, his game is like Sheed's and I'm thinkin a Sheedesque player without the attitude would fit into our lineup at the 5 real nice. Back when we had that Sheed/Randolph/Miles front line in the middle of the 03-04 season... Man that was a sweet deal.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is everyone passing over Josh McRoberts. He was great in HS and played real nice in in the McDonalds game. He has a solid body and is one heck of an athlete. I would look at him before Aldridge.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its almost as predictable as the thread after thread I've had to read of you continually starting arguments with Talkhard....
> 
> In fact I don't think you ever engage in positive chat, its usually you bringing in some kind sarcastic junk to try and make the other poster look like an idiot or bring them down....If thats how you get your jollies than so be it...


I'm not sure, but I think that was a kitchen sink that just flew over my head. Apparently you'd like to turn this around on me so badly that you're just throwing anything and everything my way regardless of how it matches up with reality. I'm not exactly sure what constitutes "positive chat" in your world, but yesterday I participated in a number of different threads weighing in with my 2 cents on Joel's future with the club, the pop-up virus problem *and* pointing out how silly/unnecessary it was that you were calling another poster petty and predictable. The random nonsense that you've cranked out since only demonstrates this point futher IMO.

I can't help it if you've misconstrued the vast majority of my overall participation here in benign discussions on player movement, potencial trades, draft picks, ect... as negative, nor can I help it if you can't understand that when I'm responding to a poster who has chosen to quote me and respond to something I've said it isn't me _continually starting arguements_ with said poster. I'm pretty sure over the course of the whole summer that I've responded to only one of TH's posts that didn't quote me first... I've chosen to stop responding to inaccuracies or things that perk my interest in his posts because it seems I can't comment without a slew of personal slanted comments coming back. 

Here's a link to my posting history, feel free try to prove me wrong... http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/search.php?searchid=267566

Lastly, I don't... _"get my jollies"_ trying to _"make the other poster look like an idiot or bring them down"_... but I will confront posters who say crass unnecessary stuff (like your post degrading Mixum) in hopes that future discussions here can go on without that sort of bleep. Hopefully this clears matters up regarding your accusations towards my intentions... if not I encourage you to PM me. Thanks

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> You must live in a cave if you don't realize that Mixum's not a Blazers fan and will say anything that he can to try and tick off the Blazer fans on this board...If you don't realize that, I'm sorry that you can't figure it out....


That's not only a ridiculous assertion but also a comment that shouldn't be made--let alone reiterated--in this forum.

Agreement doesn't indicate fandom, and optimism does not determine committment.

However, judging posters as people or their motivations is not something that this board should be about IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> That's not only a ridiculous assertion but also a comment that shouldn't be made--let alone reiterated--in this forum.
> 
> Agreement doesn't indicate fandom, and optimism does not determine committment.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Mixum is, among other things, disgruntled, as are many of us here. And sure, he sometimes makes extreme statements. However, he's hardly a troll, Zags, which seems to be what you're accusing him of being.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I just deleated the post I made because what I was responding to was eliminated. 

STOMP


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Oatmeal


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> That's not only a ridiculous assertion but also a comment that shouldn't be made--let alone reiterated--in this forum.
> 
> Agreement doesn't indicate fandom, and optimism does not determine committment.
> 
> ...


Its not an assertion, its common knowledge....

Its not about agreement in what he thinks, I could careless about his complete optimism...Its his inaccuracies and inconsistencies that make him a troll...He'll say one thing and then comeback the next week and totally contradict himself with the opposite thoughts just in an attempt to rile things up...

Its okay if he believes one way or another about what Nash has done, but continually starting threads with absurd statements about how he's an clueless and we need to stop drinking his "kool-aide" is rediculous and it proves that he's a coward when we he doesn't back them up with anything and he doesn't explain or converse with anybody else...he just posts and leaves like a coward...

He use to do the same thing on the ESPN board under a different alias...

Sure its not against the site rules and I know there has been a lot of people complaining and trying to find a way for him to get suspended from here for a reason, so its not just me who sees this....

its funny how people just love to argue with me, even though clearly I'm not the only person who sees it as a problem....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its not an assertion, its common knowledge....
> 
> Its not about agreement in what he thinks, I could careless about his complete optimism...Its his inaccuracies and inconsistencies that make him a troll...He'll say one thing and then comeback the next week and totally contradict himself with the opposite thoughts just in an attempt to rile things up...
> 
> ...


Said poster is making an effort to move past the reputation that is associated. We should probably be gracious enough to allow him to do so.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

All this blather, and only one response to my BRILLIANT!!!!!! "plan".

Cut to cartoon Guiness commercial,

"You mean all we have to do is be the worst for a handful of years and we get rewarded with the best bloke for our team???"

"Yes!!"

"BRILLIANT!!!!!"

This is the Look Ahead Thread. Not the beat each other over the head with a wet noodle thread.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> All this blather, and only one response to my BRILLIANT!!!!!! "plan".
> 
> Cut to cartoon Guiness commercial,
> 
> ...


THere for some reason is something very spooky about a poster who's avatar is Scottie Pippen, pointing out that inter forum fighting is a bit counterproductive.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yes, I know for a fact he turned it down....


not that I have any reason to not take what you claim at face value, but could you provide a link or at least some context as to how you know this? Thanks

STOMP


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well if Morrison turned down Team USA then he's anti-american...Commie!!!!

Ok I just said that cause I like to argue with Zags


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

...pre-season can't start soon enough.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> not that I have any reason to not take what you claim at face value, but could you provide a link or at least some context as to how you know this? Thanks
> 
> STOMP



Was this what you were looking for?

Morrison Rejects U-21 Team USA




> Gonzaga University junior Adam Morrison has withdrawn from the USA Basketball U21 National Team Trials because of summer school commitments.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Was this what you were looking for?


yup, thanks... I also was interested to learn that UofO swingman Malik Harrison turned down an offer.

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Well if Morrison turned down Team USA then he's anti-american...Commie!!!!
> 
> Ok I just said that cause I like to argue with Zags


 :cheers:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its not an assertion, its common knowledge....


Bull. It might be a common assertion, but nobody other than mixum knows for sure one way or the other.



> Sure its not against the site rules and I know there has been a lot of people complaining and trying to find a way for him to get suspended from here for a reason, so its not just me who sees this....
> 
> its funny how people just love to argue with me, even though clearly I'm not the only person who sees it as a problem....


I don't care if people see it as a problem... that's their right to think that. What I do have a problem with (as a fellow poster) is comments like you made that had nothing to do with the topic and were purely an attack based on the way you perceive him.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Bull. It might be a common assertion, but nobody other than mixum knows for sure one way or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Build a bridge and get over it.

I don't care your opinion, I have dropped my opinion of him and it felt good to let it be known...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Funny that you think that way...
> 
> Because just about every pro scout thinks otherwise....
> 
> Offensively the man is unstoppable at the college level and his defense isn't horrible....He will be a lock in the top 5.....guaranteed.


How does one go about guaranteeing a lock? This sounds like a very interesting procedure, involving advanced medical technique and the latest google search technologies. Where does one sign up? :banana:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I could careless about his complete optimism...He'll say one thing and then comeback the next week and totally contradict himself with the opposite thoughts just in an attempt to rile things up...


Dude, this is pretty par for the course in sports circles.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> How does one go about guaranteeing a lock?


It's easy, you just pop off. 

I'm more interested in finding out how one finds out the opinions of just about every pro scout... Since those guys don't exactly post on internet sites or have their thoughts published (the teams that employ them don't do so for them to be publically displaying their work), its pretty amazing that Zagsfan is apparently so connected. 

btw, nbadraft.net has Adam rated as the 7th best prospect.

http://nbadraft.net/index.asp

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> It's easy, you just pop off.
> 
> I'm more interested in finding out how one finds out the opinions of just about every pro scout... Since those guys don't exactly post on internet sites or have their thoughts published (the teams that employ them don't do so for them to be publically displaying their work), its pretty amazing that Zagsfan is apparently so connected.
> 
> ...


however http://draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006 has him at 4th, whats your point.....or do you have one....last time I checked thats not the late first round...

Can you find where I said that pro scouts said he was going to be a top 5 pick...

I said that I (as in me) think that he's going to be a top 5 pick...It's similar to when I thought Oregon was going to upset USC last week, doesn't mean its going to happen. 

There is no way Morrison will be a late first rounder...

Regarding the poster I responded to originally who said at best he's a late first rounder, which I responded to saying that all college experts think otherwise, its the truth, either your out of tune with college basketball or are your just being silly....if you'd like to, you can e-mail Chad Ford, Jay Bilas or whatever draft expert you want to verify if they think he's not a late first rounder all you want..Personally, I thought it was common knowledge.....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> however http://draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006 has him at 4th, whats your point.....or do you have one....last time I checked thats not the late first round...
> 
> Can you find where I said that pro scouts said he was going to be a top 5 pick...
> 
> ...


You're right. Apparently I blended together some earlier comments on the pro scouts top 5... but... there is no need for me to email Chad Ford for his opinion on Morrison as I've got the insider. Here's his latest...

_Vitals: Small Forward, 6-8, 200, Junior
The skinny: Morrison is one of the toughest guys in the draft to rank right now. *A small handful of scouts have him ranked in the top five. Others have him in the teens or early 20s.* The scouts that have him ranked high emphasis his toughness, midrange shooting ability, versatility, basketball IQ and killer competitive instinct. Those still wringing their hands point to his average (at best) athleticism, so-so defense, poor 3-point shooting (31 percent last season) and his diabetes._

Ford ranks him as the 8th best prospect.

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow talk about retreading a tire, more adam talk? Seriously adam talk was so last draft we all know zags has a man crush on adam and will attack anyone that thinks he sucks, the other side blah blah. stop it! move on!

at least wait till after the college season is over!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> You don't realize what you've just done.....


Samuel...No maybe you understand what I was saying when referring to downplaying Adam Morrison.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Just talked to a friend of mine who's very close to the UO program. Mark my words (or his I should say) Malik Harriston will be a high first round draft pick next year, possibly top ten. The guy is working his arse off this off season and has HUGE potential at the next level. He had a pretty good freshmen season and will dominate next year. He's a special talent and the Ducks (Kent) better take advantage of it cause next years draft will be weak and he'll be sitting pretty by the end of the season (barring injury DUH).


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Just talked to a friend of mine who's very close to the UO program. Mark my words (or his I should say) Malik Harriston will be a high first round draft pick next year, possibly top ten. The guy is working his arse off this off season and has HUGE potential at the next level. He had a pretty good freshmen season and will dominate next year. He's a special talent and the Ducks (Kent) better take advantage of it cause next years draft will be weak and he'll be sitting pretty by the end of the season (barring injury DUH).


Wow I hope this is the case for the sake of the UO B-ball program. It would be nice to see them back in the tourney this year although even with Harriston playing extremely well that might be a stretch. I would be surprised if he was a ton ten pick though. First round seems realistic if he has a good season but first ten seems unlikely IMO.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Just talked to a friend of mine who's very close to the UO program. Mark my words (or his I should say) Malik Harriston will be a high first round draft pick next year, possibly top ten. The guy is working his arse off this off season and has HUGE potential at the next level. He had a pretty good freshmen season and will dominate next year. He's a special talent and the Ducks (Kent) better take advantage of it cause next years draft will be weak and he'll be sitting pretty by the end of the season (barring injury DUH).


I'm hoping he stays there for a couple of years, they could be a very, very strong team...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> You're right. Apparently I blended together some earlier comments on the pro scouts top 5... but... there is no need for me to email Chad Ford for his opinion on Morrison as I've got the insider. Here's his latest...
> 
> _Vitals: Small Forward, 6-8, 200, Junior
> The skinny: Morrison is one of the toughest guys in the draft to rank right now. *A small handful of scouts have him ranked in the top five. Others have him in the teens or early 20s.* The scouts that have him ranked high emphasis his toughness, midrange shooting ability, versatility, basketball IQ and killer competitive instinct. Those still wringing their hands point to his average (at best) athleticism, so-so defense, poor 3-point shooting (31 percent last season) and his diabetes._
> ...



We'll just have to wait and see what happens....


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Wow I hope this is the case for the sake of the UO B-ball program. It would be nice to see them back in the tourney this year although even with Harriston playing extremely well that might be a stretch. I would be surprised if he was a ton ten pick though. First round seems realistic if he has a good season but first ten seems unlikely IMO.


 
I agree that top ten is unlikely but next years draft is going to be REALLY weak without the HS kids and Harriston has all the physical tools NBA scouts look for, plus Oregon's system has allowed wing players to have some explosive seasons. Most likely scenario is Harriston moving into the first round but I wouldn't rule out him becoming a lottery pick.


----------

